# Leaving Work Voluntarily



## Muffinez (15 Feb 2011)

Hey,

I know this sort of topic has been covered but I'm still slightly confused so will give my situation and hopefully someone can advise me.
I'm a 23 year old guy who is leaving his job as an accountant trainee.
My reasons are I really don't like the job and the profession. I get frustrated in it and I become depressed and lonely when in there but not to extent it effects my sleeping etc. The company is grand but is so disorganized and the workload is too heavy for each individual.
I know lying is wrong but I told my company I intend to travel when I leave because there is work there and they would try convince me to stay on to suit them. (Note 1). I also told my parents I've been relieved early. 
Also I travel 30 miles each day and took a pay cut while the cost of petrol has risen also and I struggle with paying travel costs. (€60 per week petrol, €52 on parking a month)

Note 1 was - My contract is up in December and they don't renew contracts in our place, they never have.

So basically what I'm asking could anyone advise me on my situation regarding benefit and will I be disqualified for 9 week?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Feb 2011)

The bottom line is that yes, your claim will be looked at with a view to some length of disqualification up to 9 weeks. The key question is whether you left the job with just/good cause.


----------



## Muffinez (16 Feb 2011)

Cheers for that but will my previous employer be contacted and does fact it cost me financially count in my favor


----------



## Welfarite (16 Feb 2011)

Yes, it is normal for SW to write to your employer to ask for their version of why you left employment.the financial cost of goign to work will be taken into account but remember, lots of people have high financial costs going to work 9i.e crfeches,etc.) so it wouldn't be considered sole 'good cause' for leaving work..


----------



## Muffinez (16 Feb 2011)

So basically if I want to get SW I'll have egg on face because they have to contact previous employer or is there any way around it. 
If I just leave and accept 9 week penalty does that mean they will still contact even if I admit I going at my own discretion


----------



## Welfarite (16 Feb 2011)

It is not an automatic disqualification so you should sign on and see what they decide. they may pay you from day one.


----------



## Muffinez (16 Feb 2011)

But can I avoid them contacting previous employers or is that something they have to do even if I say I left of my own accord.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Feb 2011)

No, as I said in my first answer, it is normal for them to contact your last employer. You can't 'avoid' it.


----------



## Bazoo (21 Feb 2011)

My friend left work for stress and bullying reasons, though ostensibly as far as her former employer was offically concerned, she left to travel. Everyone in the company knew the real reason for her departure, but once she didn't officially mention it, nothing was said. This was how she wanted it. She discussed the real reason when signing on at the outset. She was anxious that the true nature of how she was treated was not discussed with her former employer. She was assured of this by the person who reviewed her case and she was awarded jobseekers benefit without quibble or delay. She was told that SW do not contact former employers.


----------



## Welfarite (22 Feb 2011)

Bazoo said:


> She was told that SW do not contact former employers.


This MAY be so but it would be a sensible discretionary decision by local management in order to cut 'red tape' in the current situation when staff are under pressure to process increased number of claims with reduced staffing levesl and taking into account how many jobs are being lost to redundancy as a reason. However, the 'official' line is that they are obliged to write to them to get their version of situ.


----------



## Sylvester3 (24 Feb 2011)

I have a question in this area, although I think I know the answer already. I am planning on leaving a stable secure IT position as I want to return to University for a one year MSc programme that will put me back on stream for a career that I really, really want to get into (for several years). My current job is very well paid, in fact I don't think I will get a similar salary for several years when I change horses, but if I don't do it now I probably never will.

Anyway, my question - I have lived and worked here for 5 five years whilst supporting my wife through her primary and postrad degrees. When I voluntarily leave employment for a full time post-graduate degree (Taught Masters) will there be any sources of support I can avail of at that time for the following year? What should I apply for? I'm pretty sure the answer is 'nothing', but I thought I should check!

(p.s. We have saved and reduced all expenses to the bare minimum. We have no loans beyond a mortgage on a tracker.)


----------



## gipimann (24 Feb 2011)

As you'll be a full-time student, you won't qualify for SW (e.g. jobseeker payments).     Not sure if there's a grant via the college or local authority, but you could ask the college for more details.


----------



## Granger (2 Mar 2011)

Muffinez, 

If you tell the Department of Social Protection that you just left for reasons been you did not like the job, then they will not contact your employer, they do only investigate if your stating you left for a reason such as bullying etc, the reason they would contact them due to this is becuase they would need to determine weather it where a  case of just cause for leaving to avoid the disqualification period.


----------

